# Potuguese vs Chrono pilot- which IWC to choose?



## Aloncas

Hi Guys,

Potuguese vs Chrono pilot- which IWC to choose?

I know these are two completely different watches aimed at different people and suitable for different purposes- but I find myself having fallen in love with both.

I want a watch I can wear elegantly with a suit everyday but still sport with jeans. I also want a watch I can keep a lifetime. This has me leaning towards the Portuguese. At the same time, I'm young (late 20's) and am weary of prematurely aging myself donning a Portuguese- in this light, the sportier, younger 3717 pilot's chrono may be more suitable. But is the 3717 as much of a classic and will I still be in love with it in 20 years time?

Finally, if the Portuguese, which one- the IW371438 (Black and silver) or the IW371417 (blue and white)? They are both so magnificent I don't want to have to make the choice.

Thanks in advance for your wisdom.

Alon


----------



## Tristan17

i would prefer the portuguese in your case.
classic look and that goes well with everything. b-)


----------



## fumikane

I'd go with the Portugese (black dial)

Both are classics in their own right, but if you're talking about elegance, the Portugese is your best bet.


----------



## NightScar

I am biased because I have the Portuguese Chrono so that would be my first choice, however, I do not think you can make the wrong decision on this one and I plan to own both sooner or later. ;-)


----------



## JC180

As much as I love the portuguese, I will never consider one as an everyday watch as it has no date. 

I have a 3717 on a bracelet and I also love the 371417 and 312401 and would have either in a heartbeat but when I have the funds, I would probably wait and save more for the 5001 non chrono portuguese (who needs a 30 minute timer anyway) as they have a date and the magnificent 7 day movement.

Date issue aside, and classy as the Port is, I would go for the 3717 as it is a cool watch esp for our age group, I'm 27 by the way.

Good luck with your purchase!

Jacob


----------



## Aloncas

Hey Jacob,

Thanks for the post. I agree with you entirely on the practicality of the date and 7 day reserve over the chrono version but I don't find that model as attractive aesthetically. I think the layout of the dial is far more attractive on the chrono.

I do however see your point about the date on the 3717 as being an everyday necessity in a work environment. It doesn't make me go weak at the knees like the portuguese, but perhaps I'd be wise to come back to the portuguese in 5-10 years time? Surely it'll remain largely unchanged (I hope)?

Do you find the bracelet on the 3717 to be worth the extra money? I've been told it's the best bracelet on the market although I much prefer the look of the watch on the leather strap.

Thanks again to all who responded.


----------



## JC180

Aloncas said:


> Hey Jacob,
> 
> Thanks for the post. I agree with you entirely on the practicality of the date and 7 day reserve over the chrono version but I don't find that model as attractive aesthetically. I think the layout of the dial is far more attractive on the chrono.
> 
> I do however see your point about the date on the 3717 as being an everyday necessity in a work environment. It doesn't make me go weak at the knees like the portuguese, but perhaps I'd be wise to come back to the portuguese in 5-10 years time? Surely it'll remain largely unchanged (I hope)?
> 
> Do you find the bracelet on the 3717 to be worth the extra money? I've been told it's the best bracelet on the market although I much prefer the look of the watch on the leather strap.
> 
> Thanks again to all who responded.


Alon,

You need to handle the 5001 to see and feel how special it is.

I always loved the 3714's until I handled a 5001.

Same with the 3717 and I find will all IWC's they look far better in real life than they do in pictures. Omegas and lots of other makes to the contraty but IWC always delight in the metal.

Bracelet orLeather? If you prefer the look of the leather then go for it and save the money. The bracelet is great but I have only worn it for 3 days before sending it to IWC for some works so cannot comment really. Whilst I had it I felt the bracelet was either to loose or too tight, odd really considering the adjustability, maybe the small links hug your wrist and therein lies the problem. Maybe I was yet to get used to it, I don't know.

I have ordered and alligator and as well as the bracelet I also have the top gun version nylon strap with a genuine deployant which is superb quality. Shame it annoys me as I have sub 7" wrists and the single fold clasp protrudes a little out the side so I bought an IWC tang buckle...


----------



## blimey

i have a Pilot... but the Portuguese is stunning.


----------



## Elsydeon

Aside from the styling, you should also take into account that the two watches differ in size as well. The pilot chrono is 42mm and about 15-16mm thick, while the Portuguese, having lost a subdial as well as the date wheel, is considerably thinner on the wrist at about 13mm. The pilot is going to be heavier on the wrist as well. To me the pilot chronos are too thick, so I've never considered them myself.

I would not worry about about the Portuguese making you look dated at all. It has serious wrist presence and is one of the rare watches that manages to pull off both an elegant and yet subtley sporty look at the same time. It's also a distinct and unique watch, and is one of the watches that I've gotten a rare comment on. I'm in my mid 20s and wear mine both with business casual and jeans, and it works with anything. Oh, and I'd pick the white with blue markers...absolutely one of the most beautiful watch designs out there period, I'd love to own one myself except that I was already able to find and own my ultimate grail watch, which is the rare Laureus version of the Portuguese.


----------



## xabby

I'll choose the Portuguese over the pilot. Reason being that there're many similar lookin pilots chronos around (e.g. fortis,archimede,steinhart), perhaps too common in its class (although IWC's pilot is a notch above the other brands). Do agree that its a very nice watch but it doesn't strike me as much as the portuguese does.

The portuguese (or in fact the 7days port) makes me go 'wow, i want to have this watch someday'. Prefer the white/blue over black/silver. Cheers


----------



## Aloncas

Thanks for the advice guys.

Those photos of the Laureus are stunning. What a special watch. 

After immense consideration and falling to sleep at night with the IWC catalogue/book in my arms (much to my gf's dismay)...I am incredibly drawn to the blue and white chrono Port. The 7 day power reserve and the date are very useful and I love the exhibition back on the 5000 because the movement is simply stunning- but there is something truly special about the simplicity of the chrono and it can consistently be found for about 2k less than the 7 day.

The pilot is still a grand watch, but I have a sporty watch (Longines Legend Diver... apologies to any snobs out there- I used to be one of you- but this watch genuinely begs one to reconsider the standing hierarchy).

I can wear the Longines cycling, casually and when I feel the Port may be out of place (travelling/helping the homeless etc...;-)). The white dial will contrast the Longines well and fit right in as a dress watch for life. 

How do you find wearing a dateless watch every day? How many years of everyday wear do you think the leather strap can bear? 

Thanks again for all the replies- I'm still amazed at how helpful fellow watch enthusiasts are on forums.


----------



## NightScar

I would boldly say that the 3714 can be had for around $3k less than the 5001. As for the date-less chrono, it doesn't bother me much. At work, I have calendars all over the place and my cellphone, which I am never without, provides me with the date whenever I need it.


----------



## scubagolf

I used to have both, IMO--


> I want a watch I can wear elegantly with a suit everyday but still sport with jeans.


Pilot's chrono.



> I also want a watch I can keep a lifetime.


C'mon, only one?:-d



> if the Portuguese, which one


IW371417 (blue and white) or IW371432 as on Elsydeon's wrist.


----------



## JC180

Alon

If the choice is between a Pilot Chrono 3717 and a Port 5001 then there is no contest.

The 5001 is a vastly superior watch and if I had the cash would have one in a heartbeat. Unfortunately it is nearly double the cost of of my 3717 so it will have to wait. Here 371704 is £3,750 and the 5001 is £7,000!

I have handled both and they are both stunning but the movement and dial on the 5001 are simply breathtakingly beautiful


----------



## JC180

Having said that, this is my 3717-04


----------



## Aloncas

Hey JC,

The 3717 bracelet looks much better in your pics than it does in most other ones I've seen. I may go down to an AD and give it a second look. I always assumed I would only have it on a strap, but your pics are making me reconsider.

I do love how it looks on a brown croc strap- I love the brown/black dial contracts. I also love it on the kevlar strap.

I went and tried on the port chrono yesterday. Amazingly understated and smaller than I expected it to be. It looked and felt so simple. Especially compared to the 5001 that they had next to it. It nearly felt too simple. Nonetheless, something about the simplicity just appealed to me. Tough tough choices. Every time I feel like I might finally have come to a decision, something throws me right back into the consideration and contemplation phase.

Great pics.


----------



## JC180

Thanks Alon,

I have the top gun strap and the black OEM Alligator that came in the post today, so I can post a picture of how it looks on all three options if you wish.

Problem is that IWC Service Centre currently has my watch for a bunch of work although I am expecting it back later this week or early next.

Regards

Jacob


----------



## blimey

sigh! i really want that bracelet for my pilot.


----------



## Aloncas

The more pics the better! 

Is the top gun strap an original IWC? Did they charge their usual exorbitant prices?


----------



## JC180

OK Alon,

Its getting a new crystal and full valet so should be like new when I get it back early next week.

Top Gun strap is genuine IWC as is the Alligator. I bought it used with the top gun and deployant as well as the bracelet. I added the IWC alligator which I bought from Germany.

Yes all IWC accessories are nothing short of a rip off, the nylon strap would cost £135 here from an AD the equivalent of $220 for nylon...

The thing with the top gun strap is you need specific spring bars with wider ends otherwise it clicks around on the lug holes. The Alligator that I bought comes with these fatter spring bars so they should be a good snug fit for the top gun too.

Best

Jacob



blimey said:


> sigh! i really want that bracelet for my pilot.


There is one on TZ's SC right now, brand new and seemingly a good price, from Oz though.


----------



## kubr1ck

3717-04 all the way. Rugged, manly, versatile. And one of the best-designed pilot's chronos ever made.


----------



## marhadoe

I think this is an easy choice - Pilot chrono. Without intending to anger many of the members in this forum, I would say that the portuguese chrono is one of the worst IWC watches out there when taking everything into account. It's undoubtedly the worst of the portuguese line with its 30 minute chrono, its cluttered face with two chapter rings and little lines and dots all over the place, and the cheapest of the portuguese movements. To me, it feels like a "trainee" IWC - a great buy for those infatuated with the portuguese line (and for good reason!) but not willing to fork out a bit more for one of the best looking and much higher quality ones, the Automatic.

The Pilot Chrono on the other hand is a watch that knows what it is. Same great design of the Big Pilot with same propeller hands, rock solid movement (though admittedly not in house, but who cares), and the (above mentioned) red seconds hand which adds a distinctive touch. 12 hour chrono and date and day make it really functional, and the bracelet is one of the best on any watch out there. It's not a top end IWC but it stays true to its design and function.

At the end of the day, I would say the Pilot is an e-class mercedes: a great, mid range example of a top-end car; compared to a kit-car ferrari: nice exterior but you can tell something's not quite right, and the guts of a pontiac fiero.

Let the games begin!


----------



## Aloncas

Hahaha. Snap. 

Interesting thoughts. I disagree in that I think the Portuguese chrono is one of the best looking watches ever made. Having said that, I do agree it is not as good a value for money as the Pilot Chrono which has better functions and is cheaper- but I think that's part of the appeal. Impractical and gorgeous. Like most unnecessary and extravagant objects of desire. 

I think the Pontiac Fiero comparison is unreasonable because both watches have the same engine. If comparing the exterior of a DB9 with a ford engine or an E Class merc... I'd leave the merc to the soccer mums every time...

Having said that, the Piliot's Chrono and the Portuguese are both well above a Merc E class on my list. My two cents anyway.


----------



## elapsed

I just turned 30 and purchased myself a 5001 with black face and black strap. Goes great with both my suit and with jeans, easily the most versatile watch I've ever owned. I much preferred the 5001 to the 3714 chrono as the 5001 has a date, 7-day power reserve and I can see the movement. I also found that the black face goes better with a suit, and has more appeal to me long-term.

Tough choice between the Portuguese 3714 and the Pilot 3717. Both great watches, I would probably still choose the Portuguese due to its understated elegance. The Portuguese will still be a stunner decades from now.

cheers,
elapsed


----------



## roseskunk

those are two of my all-time favorite watches. i own the pilot- the earlier version- and prefer the hands on it. and the portuguese, especially with blue hands is absolutely stunning. the pilot does sit pretty high as it is a thck watch, but it's really comfortable on my wrist. i have and love the bracelet. it's really a wonderful piece. someday if i quit buying other watches and other fly rods, i'll own the white portuguese as well. i do feel that the pilot is maybe for more casual situations. if you wear a suit everyday, get the port.


----------



## NightScar

marhadoe said:


> I think this is an easy choice - Pilot chrono. Without intending to anger many of the members in this forum, I would say that the portuguese chrono is one of the worst IWC watches out there when taking everything into account. It's undoubtedly the worst of the portuguese line with its 30 minute chrono, its cluttered face with two chapter rings and little lines and dots all over the place, and the cheapest of the portuguese movements. To me, it feels like a "trainee" IWC - a great buy for those infatuated with the portuguese line (and for good reason!) but not willing to fork out a bit more for one of the best looking and much higher quality ones, the Automatic.
> 
> The Pilot Chrono on the other hand is a watch that knows what it is. Same great design of the Big Pilot with same propeller hands, rock solid movement (though admittedly not in house, but who cares), and the (above mentioned) red seconds hand which adds a distinctive touch. 12 hour chrono and date and day make it really functional, and the bracelet is one of the best on any watch out there. It's not a top end IWC but it stays true to its design and function.
> 
> At the end of the day, I would say the Pilot is an e-class mercedes: a great, mid range example of a top-end car; compared to a kit-car ferrari: nice exterior but you can tell something's not quite right, and the guts of a pontiac fiero.
> 
> Let the games begin!


What? I mean, I take no offense to your post but you are saying the 3717 is an E-Class while the Portuguese Chrono is a kit-car Ferrari with a Potiac Fiero engine? You do know that the 3717 and 3714 both use the Valjoux 7750 movement right? That is like saying the Celica GT engine sucks but the Lotus Elise engine is magnificent, both engines are exactly the same and made by the same company except one looks more sporty, or in the watches case, more elegant, than the other.

Honestly, all functions aside, the Portuguese Chrono is just more pleasing to the eye to me. It feels much, much more comfortable in my small wrist and it's thickness (being thin) makes it more versatile and elegant than the 5001. Now, don't get me wrong, I love the 5001 and hope to own one someday but I choice the 3714 over it not simply for the price but for it's simplicity, comfort and overall look and versatility. The Valjoux 7750 movement has proven to be more accurate than the in-house movement and honestly, why rag on the chrono when for the most part, probably 90% of the people who purchases chrono watches never uses it. I think I have 4-5 chrono watches and have never used the feature once, it all came down to the look and it helps in making the watch more beautiful. The only function I really need in the watch is to tell time and even though the date helps, I could do without it.

As for comparison with the 3717, like I said before, you can't go wrong with either one but I don't think your comparison is fair at all like the movement comment I stated above. To say the Port Chrono has a cluttered face while the Pilot Chrono has a much more cluttered dial and not mention seems like a biased opinion. Please look at the comparison pic below and tell me which looks more cluttered. The 3714 is considered simple and clean compared to the 3717. I can't argue with the bracelet, I wish the Port Chrono had that option.

I can respect your opinions though and really, there is no hate here but some of your points just doesn't seem valid, well to me at least.
There is a huge chance that by the end of this year though, I'd either have the 3717 or the TopGun so I will have both fields covered one way or the other. :-!:-d


----------



## Elsydeon

A spot on counterargument, I couldn't have said it better myself. To me the 3717-04 with its bold white numerals combined with the subdials makes for one of the messiest and most crowded looking chronos on the market. I don't see how anybody could possibly come to the conclusion that a Portuguese chrono looks "cluttered" when it has one less subdial plus no date wheel to boot. The Portuguese chrono was designed specifically around balanced symmetry (vertical subdial placement, positioning of the text labels on the dial, and the 6/12 cutoffs), and as a result, is by far one of the least cluttered chronos on the market. 

Likewise, a LOT of people choose the Portuguese chrono over the Automatic not because of the price, but because of the size difference. The 5001 is considerably thicker and with its extra width and all dial design, simply appears far too large on many people's wrists. I would've gotten one myself except my 6" wrist would never be able to handle it. It's also hard to argue that the Automatic movement is better at all when many samples out there run 20+ seconds a day and is apparently a pain in the rear end to regulate to COSC specs. It's a lot better finished IMO, and that's about it. It certainly doesn't perform better than a Valjoux 7750.


----------



## Aloncas

Well friends,

I went in to try these watches on once again. They had the Pilot on bracelet and it simply didn't suit me at all. 

They had both the black dial as well as the white dial (blue hands) Port chrono- the white dial got me. I think it's the one for me. It is just so elegant and understated. I even compared it to the 5001 in the same colour side by side and still felt that the chrono was the better looking watch on the wrist. I was wearing a navy suit at the time and a light blue chequered shirt and the white dial just looked perfect. 

It is true that the watch does appear a bit simple (given the movement) and lacking in functions considering the price tag.... but I think I could love this watch for many many years to come... and what kind of pricetag can one put on that?


----------



## marhadoe

Ok, ok, fair enough - the car analogy failed  . What I was getting at is that the portuguese chrono is the bottom of the line movement in the portuguese range - a range that is otherwise characterised by top-of-the-line movements (fiero engine in ferrari). Whereas the Pilot chrono uses a movement that is much more suited to its appearance and functionality.

On the clutter, while the 3717 certainly has more "white" on its "black", look at the outer rings of the portuguese - first the little numbers, then the lines, then the dots, then the big numbers. Huge opportunities to de-clutter there. Then, little dots around the inner dials. The 3717 may have more but each mark is functional, hence the perception of less clutter. A full room can be well organised and look much less cluttered than a relatively empty one with papers and furniture strewn about.

The functionality, too, kills the portuguese chrono for me - a 30 minute chrono? Might be good for timing how long I'd be interested in the watch.  (but yes again, that's just me - clearly there are port chrono lovers out there who will disagree). On the pilot you have a much more useful 12 hour chrono, on top of day and date.

This discussion got me to put my money where my mouth is - I'm buying a 3717-04. Have gotten a few price quotes and I think I have done pretty well - would recent purchasers mind PMing me with what they paid so I can get an idea of whether I'm getting a good deal? (Is it OK to discuss pricing in these forums?)


----------



## j2innet

NightScar said:


> What? I mean, I take no offense to your post but you are saying the 3717 is an E-Class while the Portuguese Chrono is a kit-car Ferrari with a Potiac Fiero engine? You do know that the 3717 and 3714 both use the Valjoux 7750 movement right? That is like saying the Celica GT engine sucks but the Lotus Elise engine is magnificent, both engines are exactly the same and made by the same company except one looks more sporty, or in the watches case, more elegant, than the other.
> 
> Honestly, all functions aside, the Portuguese Chrono is just more pleasing to the eye to me. It feels much, much more comfortable in my small wrist and it's thickness (being thin) makes it more versatile and elegant than the 5001. Now, don't get me wrong, I love the 5001 and hope to own one someday but I choice the 3714 over it not simply for the price but for it's simplicity, comfort and overall look and versatility. The Valjoux 7750 movement has proven to be more accurate than the in-house movement and honestly, why rag on the chrono when for the most part, probably 90% of the people who purchases chrono watches never uses it. I think I have 4-5 chrono watches and have never used the feature once, it all came down to the look and it helps in making the watch more beautiful. The only function I really need in the watch is to tell time and even though the date helps, I could do without it.
> 
> As for comparison with the 3717, like I said before, you can't go wrong with either one but I don't think your comparison is fair at all like the movement comment I stated above. To say the Port Chrono has a cluttered face while the Pilot Chrono has a much more cluttered dial and not mention seems like a biased opinion. Please look at the comparison pic below and tell me which looks more cluttered. The 3714 is considered simple and clean compared to the 3717. I can't argue with the bracelet, I wish the Port Chrono had that option.
> 
> I can respect your opinions though and really, there is no hate here but some of your points just doesn't seem valid, well to me at least.
> There is a huge chance that by the end of this year though, I'd either have the 3717 or the TopGun so I will have both fields covered one way or the other. :-!:-d


hi nightscar,

IMO, portuguese chrono the dial is eating away the 6 and 12 so to me is like compromise a little, the same dressy type of IWC i would prefer protuguese 7 days because the small dial is just perfectly arranged and the numbering looks comfortable without being eaten. 
as for the pilot, the dial size is small, with chrono it is even looks more cramp. still, i like all of them. because i am greedy.


----------



## mikeyc

I had the same Dilemma when deciding between these two. when I tried on the Pilot it couldn't fit under my dress shirt cuff due to its thickness so that told me that I could only wear it in casual situations. I loved the sporty look though. In the end I decided on the Portuguese, it has more flexibility in dressy and casual situations. The only thing I miss is the date window though. I agree, the 30 min chrono is basically useless, but I never use it anyways.


----------



## APZ06

This thread gave e alot to think about as well. I went to my ad and fell in love with the spit fire chrono. I feel it really can pull off both casual and look great with a suit as well, especially if you change the strap to black instead of brown. Looks real elegant. As much as i love the pilot i have the same thoughts as you. Something in my head is telling me the pilot is kinda like a steppingstone to the portuguese. I feel like portuguese is just so iconic to iwc as a sub is to rolex. . .btw btw im 24 so pretty much same age group and only other watch is a sub-c


----------



## mikeyc

APZ06 said:


> This thread gave e alot to think about as well. I went to my ad and fell in love with the spit fire chrono. I feel it really can pull off both casual and look great with a suit as well, especially if you change the strap to black instead of brown. Looks real elegant. As much as i love the pilot i have the same thoughts as you. Something in my head is telling me the pilot is kinda like a steppingstone to the portuguese. I feel like portuguese is just so iconic to iwc as a sub is to rolex. . .btw btw im 24 so pretty much same age group and only other watch is a sub-c


Are you talking about the new 2012 Spitfire or the older version? If its the older one you may want to wait a month or so to check out the new one, its stunning. Big hike in price though since it now has an in-house movement.


----------



## aznseank

did you just say LONGINESS!!!! The only longiness I know is the spear that killed *****!!! It is a taboo to mention those plebian brands here at the prestigious IWC forum. I am just joking with ya... but yeah, definately go for the 3714-17. I have one and it goes great with suits. infact, it goes great with jeans as well. I think portuguese chrono is indeed a versatile watch despite its rather classic look.


----------

